# SkillSelect Website - Technical trouble



## raghav8 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hello All,

I'm trying to submit EOI through SkillSelect and facing a problem with CAPTCHA text.

In the intial stages of the form, where we enter password, email and security questions, we need to enter CAPTCHA phrase and hit 'next'.
But eventhough i enter the correct captcha words (two words seperated by a space) how many ever times, it is throwing an error saying "Incorrect captcha entered. Please enter the new catpcha again." and is showing a new captcha.

I tried on Google Chrome, Microsoft Edge and even IE 11. Same error.
I tried clearing cookies/browsing history and all such. Same error.
Restarted PC after the above and tried - Same error.

Did anyone face this kind of silly error??
Any suggestions?
Can we approach any SkillSelect tech support?

Cheers!


----------



## Pady (Aug 23, 2016)

same here


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

I have a diff problem but seems SkillSelect is stuffed up ..... Can't submit a visa application (when I click Apply Visa next to the invitation), I get Internal Server Error 500

Ironically, their support website says it's identified and has already been resolved, but it still happens


----------



## raghav8 (Oct 7, 2016)

May be there is a technical error from SkillSelect end..
Please update here when you are able to acess it properly..


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

TheExpatriate said:


> I have a diff problem but seems SkillSelect is stuffed up ..... Can't submit a visa application (when I click Apply Visa next to the invitation), I get Internal Server Error 500
> 
> Ironically, their support website says it's identified and has already been resolved, but it still happens




i faced same error last night. search for immiAccount link and go directly instead of going through SkillSelect. worked for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roonaqdai (Jul 6, 2016)

tk123 said:


> i faced same error last night. search for immiAccount link and go directly instead of going through SkillSelect. worked for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I faced the same error until now, how did you manage to do the application without going through skillselect? Can you be a bit more specific  many thanks!


----------



## tk123 (Jul 28, 2016)

roonaqdai said:


> I faced the same error until now, how did you manage to do the application without going through skillselect? Can you be a bit more specific  many thanks!




well i googled for immiAccount Login ... once i opened the page, i just used my immiaccount usedid and password.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bghanim (Oct 22, 2016)

same here... Any luck?


----------



## raghav8 (Oct 7, 2016)

*Still not able to submit EOI*

Guys, i'm still facing the same captcha related error.
Are you also still facing the error or is it fixed for you all?

Cheers!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

raghavatulasi said:


> Guys, i'm still facing the same captcha related error.
> Are you also still facing the error or is it fixed for you all?
> 
> Cheers!


It works fine with me. Have you tried to check with different browser? And also clear you cache on the browser.


----------



## raghav8 (Oct 7, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> It works fine with me. Have you tried to check with different browser? And also clear you cache on the browser.


Hey aussiedream, thanks for your reply!

But, 
are you trying to login to SkillSelect (to check an existing EOI) ??
or
are you trying to create a SkillSelect account (to submit a new EOI) ??

I'm trying to create a SkillSelect account and facing this error.

Yes, i cleared by cookies/browsing history etc and tried with Chrome, Microsoft Edge and IE 11 as well. Same error.  
Which browser are you using??

Thank you,
Raghava


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

raghavatulasi said:


> Hey aussiedream, thanks for your reply!
> 
> But,
> are you trying to login to SkillSelect (to check an existing EOI) ??
> ...


I tired to create a new one like I havent gone past 2nd page. I hit submit EOI to check if its working or not.

Are you able to launch the EOI page? If its work and not able to submit it try to save the application so you dont have to do it all over again next time.

Im on firefox browser.


----------



## bghanim (Oct 22, 2016)

Still not working.. I've tried more than 50 times on Edge, Chrome and Firefox!!!

Also browsing history, cache are all cleared. 


it's throwing below error once Next is clicked.

The words entered are incorrect. Please specify the new CAPTCHA words shown. 


Please help!


----------



## raghav8 (Oct 7, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> I tired to create a new one like I havent gone past 2nd page. I hit submit EOI to check if its working or not.
> 
> Are you able to launch the EOI page? If its work and not able to submit it try to save the application so you dont have to do it all over again next time.
> 
> Im on firefox browser.


Ok thanks. I'll try using firefox.

Yes, I'm able to launch SkillSelect and fill out the initial details (Name/Passport country/Enter password/Enter email ID/ security ques)
But I'm not able to create my login by clicking 'Next' as it is not accepting the captcha phrase.

I checked if it is my browser giving trouble with Captcha in general (as reCaptcha is google's product/feature), but I'm able to pass through captcha on other website's..

Anyways.. I'm also trying to register on other computer.. will update about the status..

Thank you!


----------



## bghanim (Oct 22, 2016)

Any luck?


----------



## raghav8 (Oct 7, 2016)

bghanim said:


> Any luck?


Nope.
I tried using a different computer as well. Still the same error.
It might be an issue at SkillSelect end itself and should be rectified on the next working day (monday).


----------



## toyota110 (Oct 22, 2016)

yep , I'm also trying since day before yesterday. still the same. I send an email regarding the problem to skill select. no reply yet. Hope it solve quickly.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

toyota110 said:


> yep , I'm also trying since day before yesterday. still the same. I send an email regarding the problem to skill select. no reply yet. Hope it solve quickly.


Hi 

I am facing similar issue.. trying to create application for applying visa through skillselect. Getting server error 500 since yesterday...

Please update if anyone found resolved...




Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## raghav8 (Oct 7, 2016)

Sure, will update here if I'm able to access properly..

And everyone.. please be kind enough to update on this thread if you are able to access so that others get notified/updated as well..

Cheers!


----------



## raghav8 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hey All, i'm able to access SkillSelect properly.. just submitted my EOI successfully!

Maybe it was a technical issue from SkillSelect end itself.

Cheers!


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

raghav8 said:


> Hey All, i'm able to access SkillSelect properly.. just submitted my EOI successfully!
> 
> Maybe it was a technical issue from SkillSelect end itself.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi,

Thank you for update.. I will cross check.

Good luck to all.


----------



## bghanim (Oct 22, 2016)

Yep, it's back

Thanks


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Issue has been resolved:

24/10/2016 Captcha issue RESOLVED – 10:30 AEDST – SkillSelect Support


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

raghav8 said:


> Hey All, i'm able to access SkillSelect properly.. just submitted my EOI successfully!
> 
> Maybe it was a technical issue from SkillSelect end itself.
> 
> Cheers!


Could be weekend maintainance issue


----------

